# Wanted dba rear wheel



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking for a good straight used rear wheel.

Can buy for cash or trade with a front one should you need.

07860299991

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Still on the lookout for a wheel


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There must be one out there!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Still on the lookout
don***8217;t mind collecting
Have a spare front Dba wheel if you fancy a trade


----------

